# the sex diference in  vinegaroons



## RobertoMello (Jul 21, 2005)

i have 2 vinegaroons, how can i know if they are M or F ?


----------



## Wade (Jul 21, 2005)

Took me awhile to find the thread I was looking for, but I finnally found this thread:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=17824&page=2&pp=15&highlight=vinegaroons

Good info on sexing them.


----------



## arachnoguy (Jul 22, 2005)

my computer doesn't seem to want to open that link. in short how do you sex them?


----------



## ScorpDemon (Jul 23, 2005)

arachnoguy said:
			
		

> my computer doesn't seem to want to open that link. in short how do you sex them?


 I looked at my adults and I can definately see this trait. The first segment on the male is very pointy, almost like an arrow pointing towards the rear. As Jeremy said, it overlaps the second segment and is touching or nearly touching the third. The females first segment is much more rounded.

Even more exciting, I looked at some of my immatures (about an inch body length) and they also appear to exhibit this trait!!! Although it is not as pronounced as in the adults, there is a distinct difference, or at least I THINK so. I marked their cards and time will tell if I'm really seeing it or if it's just optimism on my part.

Thanks again, Jeremy! You've definately cleared up something for me and many others I'm sure!

Wade


----------

